# ✦ Cambridge Autogleam: Ferrari 599 GTO ✦



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Those of you following us on  or  will have already had a sneak peek of this beauty 

The video can be seen here or double click it to open in youtube and change it to its full HD glory 






This car was in for a front end protection film with AMI. The bonnet, wings, bumper and sills were covered in Ventureshield film and the A pillers were covered in Ventureshield's new Matt protection film so as to maintain the Matt finish of the grey roof. Although many still are not a fan of Paint Protection Film (PPF), Nick and his team are still the best fitters I have encountered and the film is so glossy and clear its hard to notice it at all unless you get very very close. Far better than a lot of other installations I have seen and is why its the only PPF product and fitters I personally recommend.

I thought this picture of the rear arch showed how good the film is at maintaining the original colour, gloss and shine while providing much needed protection to expensive pain finishes










Anyway... we were called in to detail the car and make sure the unprotected paint was perfect.

First off the wheels were cleaned with Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner and agitated ith 1 brush for the wheel face and an EZ Detail Brush for the insides.

























The car was then foamed with Valet Pro pH Neutral Show Foam and then rinsed.
If you cant fit a foam bottle to your pressure washer then this Foam Gun is very good and works on mains pressure.


















Then a 2 bucket shampoo with Meguairs Shampoo Plus and a Meguairs MF Wash Mit

There was no contamination on the car so it was rinsed and dried and taken inside for polishing.

Being brand new it obviously wasn't in a terrible state although the bumper needed a fair bit of work.

Before









After









This was done with Menzerna 3.02 on a spot pad and refined with Menzerna 106FA.










There was also a few sanding marks still showing..

Before









After









Stuart in action..

















Before









After









The black gloss section behind the matt roof was looking a bit sorry for itself so this was taped up well and polished with a spot pad

Before









After









The rest of the paint was no where near as bad as the bumper so this was polished with Menzerna 106FA on a 3m finishing pad

Slight scuff in the rear arch Before









After









This car had a grey matt roof so this was cleaned a waxed with Swissvax Opaque products.










The cleaner was sprayed on a buffed off and then the wax applied and left for a couple of minutes before buffing lightly. Wax applied to the far side of the roof in this pic.









The opaque products were also used on the matt carbon fiber diffuser, front splitter and sills.









The wheels were sealed with some Poorboy's Wheel Sealant









The car paint and PPF waxed with our £2230 pot of Vintage wax. Glass was treated with RainX. Tyres and arches dressed with Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care

Interior was vacuumed and dusted.

And now a few photos of the finished car.... enjoy..































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work on a gorgeous car guys. Superb finished shots & nice write up


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work and a lovely car.:thumb:
Shame about the wheel weights on the outside though


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> Great work and a lovely car.:thumb:
> Shame about the wheel weights on the outside though


yeah was quite surprised at that! lazy and spoilt the wheels IMO


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car. Another WTF here for the wheel weights


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW! stunning, fantastic colour as well!!


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pufff...!!! *The detailed it's Awesome*. :thumb:

*Congratulations mate*!!! 

But, there is a problem. 
*Why do you put the weights on the outside of the wheels*? 










*It's a horror...*!!!  And more in a Ferrari... 

But *the detailed it's Wonderful*!!! 

One hug, buddy.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Axel_89 said:


> Pufff...!!! *The detailed it's Awesome*. :thumb:
> 
> *Congratulations mate*!!!
> 
> ...


Yes its been commented on... Needless to say we did obviously not do this.. lol.. Its how it came from ferrari. :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats an amzing car and what a detail. now going to follow yous on facepie


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Yes its been commented on... Needless to say we did obviously not do this.. lol.. Its how it came from ferrari. :thumb:


Hehehe... Sorry!  *Was eager to comment*... :lol:

...and don't read enough... 

And what *I wanted to say in my question was "they", not "You"*. 

One hug, buddy...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice to see a Ferrari that's not red! Lovely colour and very professional looking write-up.


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

even the pictures dont do this car enough justice, looked stunning in natural light. was such a lovely car to work on, wheel weights the only thing that spoiled it.

Stuart


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice to see a Ferrari that's not red! Lovely colour and very professional looking write-up.


Yes I too was glad... hate working on non metallic paint.

I think this was Le Mans blue from memory..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic mate mate, final shots were perfect with the sun setting.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice to see a Ferrari that's not red! Lovely colour and very professional looking write-up.


Precisely my first thoughts. Epic car, treated as it should be, well done!:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice Detail, Car & write up.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work... just waiting for HD goodness to load


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work... just waiting for HD goodness to load


is it quote slow to load then? not actually viewed it on youtube myself yet


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice to see a Ferrari that's not red! Lovely colour and very professional looking write-up.


Beat me to it! Lovely colour, great job guys!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a lovely car.


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

I wasn't sold on the GTO in red but it looks pretty incredible in blue; great work guys 

Shame on Ferrari for fitting weights on the outside of the wheel though


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

fantastic work


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning car, great pics too.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice to see a Ferrari that's not red! Lovely colour and very professional looking write-up.


Couldn't agree more on both counts -good writeup & none of the modern Ferrari's look good in Red IMO.



jedi-knight83 said:


> Yes I too was glad... hate working on non metallic paint.
> 
> I think this was Le Mans blue from memory..


I'd hazard a guess at Blu Tour De France:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> Couldn't agree more on both counts -good writeup & none of the modern Ferrari's look good in Red IMO.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess at Blu Tour De France:thumb:


Thats the one... knew it was something french-ish


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning finished results :thumb:

Such a difference showing the waxing of a matt finish on you the roof.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks awesome, especially in that lovely blue, much better looking than a red one !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks gorgeous...beautiful...


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous motor....hope my lottery numbers come up this week


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work guys :thumb:
That colour is simply amazing and with all the attention to detail you have bought it to the next level !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Great work as always :thumb:



jedi-knight83 said:


> yeah was quite surprised at that! lazy and spoilt the wheels IMO


Nathan did you not notice how big the front brakes were! Not enough room for weights on the inside Imho. I'll get a pic on Monday, yep I'm working on one too :buffer:

What's your thought on the Opaque system? I'm still not convinced.

Rgs Roy.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Roy said:


> Great work as always :thumb:
> 
> Nathan did you not notice how big the front brakes were! Not enough room for weights on the inside Imho. I'll get a pic on Monday, yep I'm working on one too :buffer:
> 
> ...


Yeah there was a very tight gap your right. Still looks ugly though.

Well... the cleaner did get a few of the greasy hand smudges out that weren't shifting just with rubbing with a dry MF. The wax spread really easily and buffed out easily and left a nice finish. Cant comment on the amount of protection or durability obviously but it looked good. I'd be interested to see what a regular wax looked like on the matt finish though. I bet it wouldn't look that different.


----------



## ollie b (Mar 2, 2010)

amazing work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Epic Car with a epic detail , just perfect work :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking great this!!!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Brilliant work, car looks amazing. Love the videos you do to, gives us a better look at the work gone into the cars, nice one mate.:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Wonderful write up and an amazing detail.:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> Brilliant work, car looks amazing. Love the videos you do to, gives us a better look at the work gone into the cars, nice one mate.:thumb:


Thanks man. Please the videos are interesting. Sometimes I wonder if they are a bit boring a long.

Next will be a bit of live web streaming for a laugh via twitter :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Thanks man. Please the videos are interesting. Sometimes I wonder if they are a bit boring a long.
> 
> Next will be a bit of live web streaming for a laugh via twitter :thumb:


Haha brilliant Chris Moyles stylee :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

uberbmw said:


> Haha brilliant Chris Moyles stylee :thumb:


ha you saw it too  Yeah thats what gave me the idea... thought it might be a bit of fun and something different


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> ha you saw it too  Yeah thats what gave me the idea... thought it might be a bit of fun and something different


lol yeah, cracks me up. Should be good mate :thumb:


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

awesome work! Great looking car, one of my favorites!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

stunning! :thumb:


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

That car is so sexy great job makeing it look even better


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Yum ........................... thats all :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing finish! Saw one of those on the weekend and they look absolutely beautiful in the flesh, I guess even a lot more if freshly detailed like this one! :thumb:


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning work :argie:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lovely job


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic job, lovely car 

:buffer:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning color & very very good job mate!!


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

loving that color


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a stunning car!:argie: :argie:


----------

